# Before and after - 16 weeks after rescuing the gorgeous Bow



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I thought I'd share before and after photos of my gorgeous maltese girl Bow. Back in the end of November I went to work and someone left a dog there saying they didn't know what to do with it, and I promised to take it and find a good home. Little did I know that the dog would actually stay with us and turn out to be one of the most amazing dogs I've ever met and that I'd be ready to do ANYTHING to make sure this dog feels loved and safe for the rest of its life :wub:
When she came to us, she didn't want to exist - she'd just sleep and avoid any contact. She wouldn't even eat. She was severely underweight and in bad condition mentally and physically after 2 years of miserable life, abandoned in to a cold barn without any human contact. Now she is physically and mentally healthy girl, she loves her life, us, our other dogs and her food. She plays, runs and acts like a young, happy dog should - who would have thought what a massive personality and character fits in to a dog whose height of the withers is only 7 inches :w00t: 

Anyway, enough of this babbling, let's show those photos :wub:

3 first photos are from the very first days, the black and white one is from a few days ago. I love Bow SO much and I have a feeling she is not going to be my last maltese... So happy with her :cloud9:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:welcome1: And thank you SOOOO much for rescuing precious Bow. What a difference in her. :wub::wub: She looks so beautiful and loved. It hurts to think of the life she once had but I know that the love you and your family is giving her has changed her life, and yours, forever. We love happy endings. We're so glad that you found us. This forum has been a great source of knowledge, fun and friendship for Tyler and I. :chili:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bow looks so loved and so gorgeous  What a little love, TLC, and time can do!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

What a difference!!! She is beautiful! :wub::wub::wub::wub:
I'm so glad she found a home where she's loved and treated like she deserves. Thank you for rescuing her!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for taking the adorable Bow into your heart and life. She looks so content in the "after" pictures. So glad you found each other-- definitely a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Precious Bow is so sweet. Thank you for rescuing her. She looks so happy and healthy with you! Tugs at my heart.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is certainly true that "love covers a multitude of sins." She is precious and lovely & you both struck gold! Kisses to her wee nose.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a beauty! Thank you for giving her your heart, love and home!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing Bow, what difference love makes!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's precious and thank goodness she's safe and happy now. It's nice that she has the comfort of doggy friends too.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for taking this precious girl into your heart and home. She is amazing! Cute as can be!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bow looks so sweet and happy! You will always be her angel!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for resuing this precious furbaby. It's sad to think of the life she lived in her first years....but it seems like you have erased her bad memories with love and a great life. What a tremendous difference in the way she looks now. It shows what a loving Mommy you are to Bow. I am so happy you found eachother. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics of her and your other adorable fluffs! Great job on Bow!! :aktion033:


----------



## FinnsMom (Mar 16, 2013)

Lucky little girl!! She looks wonderful. I happy for you both!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What a beautiful lucky girl!!! Steve thinks Bow is a lovely English rose wants to know if she would want a cowboy for a long distance boyfriend. :wub:


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh another fantastic story...you gave her a new lease on life and she looks fantastic. Good for you... I don't understand how people can be so cruel...She is lucky to have you AND you are lucky to have her! Great job!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She sure blossomed and she looks happy with her family!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bow is precious!!! Thank you for rescuing her and giving her the life she deserves. You have done an amazing job!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a precious little girl. Bless you for loving her & giving her a wonderful new life.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh What A Happy ending. Bow is beautiful!!!!*
*You are a very special person. May you have many great years together. Bless You. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! What a story! Little did Miss Bow know, that she won the lotto the day she met you! What a little treasure. And all of your dogs are adorable! Love your story. Keep the pics of Miss Bow coming!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And I just saw that little Miss Bow has her own pony. Now that's Spoiled!:w00t: Oh wait -- that's another large dog. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Can you introduce us to the rest of the crew? :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a difference between the before and after pictures. Glad that little girl found a good home. :wub::wub:


----------



## <3Mia (Nov 14, 2012)

I just love your doggy family, all shapes & sizes so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bow is so gorgeous!! I love her beautiful eyes, too :wub::wub:

Thank you for giving Bow such a loving forever home. You are truly her Earth Angel.:heart:

And, thank you for sharing all of the pictures. I look forward to seeing more of your beautiful Bow ... and, her brothers and sisters (if they are yours) in some of the photos with her.

Would you mind sharing Bow's Mommy's (you) first name?

A very warm welcome to you and Bow!:tender:


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind words people, you all have such beautiful dogs as well! :wub: Bow sends her best wishes to everyone and all I can say is I feel like I'm the lucky one - i can't believe what a beauty that dog is, and it seems like she isn't the only one - fluffs seem to be a very charming and beautiful breed in general!



StevieB said:


> What a beautiful lucky girl!!! Steve thinks Bow is a lovely English rose wants to know if she would want a cowboy for a long distance boyfriend. :wub:


I asked Bow, she said she'd love to have a long distance boyfriend, especially if it's a handsome little cowboy like Steve is :biggrin: :wub: awww, wouldn't they be cute together!


*Snowball:* I shall write a little bit of myself and my dogs to the introduce yourself-thread so if you're interested, feel free to read about Bow's brother and sisters 


*Snowball Pie's Mommi: *Of course I don't mind sharing my name, it is Emmi, how about yours? Do you actually call your little one Snowball Pie? If so, I love it :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bow said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words people, you all have such beautiful dogs as well! :wub: Bow sends her best wishes to everyone and all I can say is I feel like I'm the lucky one - i can't believe what a beauty that dog is, and it seems like she isn't the only one - fluffs seem to be a very charming and beautiful breed in general!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Emmi! I love your name! 

My name is Marie. (I go by by middle name, even offline) You can see my name in the avatar (to the left) under Snowball's picture. 

As for Snowball ... yes, he is our Snowball Pie. If I am calling him to come to me ... I usually call him Snowball. Often I do call him Snowball Pie, especially if we are playing around or cuddling together. But, I have so many other names of endearment for him, too! 

The *Pie* thing runs in our family! LOL My hubby (Felix) has always called me Pumpkin/Punkin. And, I started calling him Pie! And, our now twenty year old granddaughter has always been called Ashley Pie! (well, not in front of her friends now that she is an adult! LOL) 

My beloved grandfather always called me Snowball. I can still hear him calling me Snowball in such a happy and affectionate way. So, I always wanted to name my first puppy (with my hubby) Snowball. Little did I know earlier on ... that the precious fluff baby that would come into our lives and family ... would indeed be as white as a snowball!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful story and what a beautiful little girl. 16 weeks has certainly made a huge difference.

Thank you for giving this adorable fluff a new chance at life and a reason to want to live.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Emmi! I love your name!
> 
> My name is Marie. (I go by by middle name, even offline) You can see my name in the avatar (to the left) under Snowball's picture.
> 
> ...



Aw thank you, it's a finnish name  It's nice to meet you Marie, and it's also nice to notice how blind I am being again - now that you said I can clearly see your name under Snowball's picture! Seems like my head is falling apart, once again...:w00t:

I absolutely love your Snowball Pie -story! Snowball is so very cute name for a little white fluff :wub: I also love your Pie-tradition, sounds like it's in your family to stay lol!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bow is absolute perfection! I can certainly understand why you would do anything for her. God bless you for taking her and showing her that humans can be loving and kind.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bow is lovely, and very lucky to have found such a fun, happy family. I am certain she will give back all you give her in love, and more. What a menagerie. arty: party at your house. Who is bringing the vino? :thumbsup::wine:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, she looks so happy in her new home!


----------

